

Show HN: a HN android app (weekend project) - mellort

I've  been playing around with Android development recently, and made this Hacker News app this weekend:<p>Market link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mellort.hackernews ($1)<p>Dropbox link: http://db.tt/jlqIcBg1 (free: if you like it, DL from the market, too!)<p>I used api.ihackernews.com for the data. Unfortunately, some of the pagination from that source is broken, so I can only return one page of results. In the future, I might play around with creating my own API server on App Engine.<p>I'm not sure what my plans are for the source yet, but I'd like to make it open source. If you're interested, let me know, and I can prioritize cleaning up the code.<p>This was a make-it-work-and-publish-ASAP project, so there are obviously a lot of things that could be added, but I'd appreciate any feedback, regardless. Cheers!
======
mellort
Links:

Market link: <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mellort.hackernews>
($1)

Dropbox link: <http://db.tt/jlqIcBg1> (free: if you like it, DL from the
market, too!)

